# One does not simply mix mortar.



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, where were you guys getting your water from before you saw this spec?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Just out of curiosity, where were you guys getting your water from before you saw this spec?


Obviously they have been importing contaminated water from Africa...


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Obviously they have been importing contaminated water from Africa...


Ouch!


----------

